# WNY Monthly Herf (#2) - October



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I am again looking to throw this Havanna Harry's. What Sunday's work for you?

I'm good any Sunday.

Pittsburg, Ontario and anyone else that would think of coming feel free to chime in.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Due to the Detriot HERF being the 2nd Sunday. And no response from the previous question.

We am going with Sunday Oct 21st!

When I can get two to confirm I will let Taras know

Havana Harry's
5472 Broadway St
Lancaster, NY 14086
(716) 685-9901

BYOB and a $5 for dinner.
Soda, coffee, and water will be provided.

Taras told me be sat TV's are hooked up to the sat. So ya'll football fans won't miss the game. I'm going to stop in today to see the place.

Have a good one.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

It's good coffee too. I'm in. :bl


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok ok....i will be there....and will prolly drag a canuck or 2 along with me


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm good for the date as long as I don't get called to Westchester County for Monday AM. :tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

shaggy said:


> ok ok....i will be there....and will prolly drag a canuck or 2 along with me


BOOYAH!

Canadians are in. I'm hoping to bring my own Canadian and a couple college guys who're friends of my bro's.

Either way, I'LL be here for sure without question. :ss:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I am there!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> I am there!


can i have a ride???? :r

that is if i cant talk nick into goin


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Irons said:


> Due to the Detriot HERF being the 2nd Sunday. And no response from the previous question.
> 
> We am going with Sunday Oct 21st!
> 
> ...


Interesting.
Caught my eye.
We have a Havana Harry's restaurant in Miami.
Wonder if related.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Unfortunatly not. HH was started by an old man here in Lancaster. Ran the place for about 10 years then retired.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I should be a go. What time is this going on at? Never been to a herf before. I'm a virgin....Please be gentle.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Crap, I'll be onshift


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Fenway said:


> I should be a go. What time is this going on at? Never been to a herf before. I'm a virgin....Please be gentle.


No worries...you'll be chillin with some of the most laidback guys on the planet. ...and some Canadians. It's bound to be a great time!

Scott (Irons) usually shows around 4pm (as to I) and then more people wander in as they see fit. We stayed till 10pm last month. If details have changed Scott, let us know...otherwise, I'll show up mad early as always!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll probably get there about 4pm again. Need to setup before Taras closes shop.  If anyone want to meet up at my house earlier, I don't any problem with that either. I'm about 1.5 miles away now. If you take Transit or I-90 to Transit, you'll be a block from my new place.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone wanna carpool from the ROC around 4:30? (Gromit, Zipper, Bueller, anyone...?)

Seriously, though... what's up with old sailor chickening out...?

:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DBall said:


> Anyone wanna carpool from the ROC around 4:30? (Gromit, Zipper, Bueller, anyone...?)
> 
> Seriously, though... what's up with old sailor chickening out...?
> 
> :tu


no one smart will carpool with u dan....:r

oh hang on i forgot...we are talkin rochesterians....:chk


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

shaggy said:


> no one smart will carpool with u dan....:r
> 
> oh hang on i forgot...we are talkin rochesterians....:chk


What're you saying about Rochesterians?! :bx


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> What're you saying about Rochesterians?! :bx


He's Canadian, he doesn't know what he's talkin' about.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey...play nice....i might have a special surprise for u guys


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I like surpises! but only if they are good. I put something in the works too. If it works our though, it will be publizied just before hand.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shaggy said:


> hey...play nice....i might have a special surprise for u guys


For the love of god, man... if I've said it once, I've said it a million times. You must wear clothing. This is a requirement and not an option!

Togas do NOT count.

Geez.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> For the love of god, man... if I've said it once, I've said it a million times. You must wear clothing. This is a requirement and not an option!
> 
> Togas do NOT count.
> 
> Geez.


Shags, I've got a cloak you can borrow since he won't let you use the togas.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ambientboy said:


> Shags, I've got a cloak you can borrow since he won't let you use the togas.


then the banana hammock is on.....kewl :r


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

DBall said:


> For the love of god, man... if I've said it once, I've said it a million times. You must wear clothing. This is a requirement and not an option!
> 
> Togas do NOT count.
> 
> Geez.


Well.. no big suprise for you then, Mister.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

shaggy said:


> then the banana hammock is on.....kewl :r


Here's the part where I get worried...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

for those of u not familar with it......

2. banana hammock 

A men's style of undergarment that holds the genitalia in a sling-like hammock apparatus, allowing the meat knot to protrude offensively. Favored by greasy Europeans at the beach, and even greasier weightlifters during competition and posedown sessions.

When I was swimming at the Y the other day, this hairy Italian hedgehog was hanging out at the pool all day showing off his silky red banana hammock.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

DBall said:


> For the love of god, man... if I've said it once, I've said it a million times. You must wear clothing. This is a requirement and not an option!


I'm out then....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Fenway said:


> I'm out then....


so let me get this straight......u want clothing to be optional????


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

shaggy said:


> so let me get this straight......u want clothing to be optional????


I enjoy a nice naked herf....or it was a joke :tu

I'll be there fully clothed:chk


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

So far we have:

Irons
DBall
shaggy
gromit
ambientboy
RHNewfie
Fenway
My brother in law, Justin(nonCS)


Anyone else? Any one other than Ontario and Rochester going to send some embassadors? Might be worth your while if you do. =)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DBall said:


> Anyone wanna carpool from the ROC around 4:30? (Gromit, Zipper, Bueller, anyone...?)
> 
> Seriously, though... what's up with old sailor chickening out...?
> 
> :tu


:tg:tg I'll be onshift then, go back the 17th


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear! Hopefully you can make the next one. When do you come off shift? Maybe we can work Nov. around your schedule.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

dave is bein a wuss.....:r


heck i dont think we are even gonna get to enjoy one together before he goes back


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Irons said:


> So far we have:
> 
> Irons
> DBall
> ...


My bro and his friend Chris might be there too.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's a bump for the closeness!!!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the bump Dan. Anyone got any tag alongs they want list?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i think i am on the verge of talkin dragonman into coming.....
and i got more presents to bring with me :chk


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Irons said:


> Thanks for the bump Dan. Anyone got any tag alongs they want list?


I may have a tag along.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Irons +1
DBall
shaggy
gromit
ambientboy
RHNewfie
Fenway +1

Bull pen:
dragonman


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

We need at least a pair of reps from an up coming herf to come to this. Might be worth their time. =) Pittsburg? Cleveland? Bueler?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Scott, +1 for me as well. I'm bringing your wife. :bn


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I got someone else into CS and he might pop in to HHarry's for some of the herf!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Irons said:


> Irons +1
> DBall
> shaggy
> gromit
> ...


:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe we should get an addy or directions?


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

shaggy said:


> maybe we should get an addy or directions?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1170829&postcount=2

Havana Harry's
5472 Broadway St
Lancaster, NY 14086
(716) 685-9901

Google maps

Easiest way is to take I90 to 78 (Transit). You will go south (rigth). Take that to Rt. 20 (Broadway). Head east (left). It will be about a mile and half up the road on the left. At the corner of School St, there is a light.










Parking is in the back at the library.

Please do not park in the horseshoe driveway behind the building. The owner of the house will call the cops and/or tow truck.

The main store entrance is in the back. The herf entrance is in the back. I will put the gorilla out of you guys to see.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know if I should trust Mike to get us there!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well i know i can get us close....:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

They got poker tables there, too... I'm gonna try to get a game going (some hold 'em, perhaps)? 

If anyone's up for a sticks game, I don't mind losing some. :tu


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm up for some kind of poker. Just out of curiousity, this Sunday falls on what would possibly be a game 7 of the ALCS. Is there any way a TV can be available for the game? I know it's a football day and TVs will be dominated by football, but if game 7 takes place I can't miss it. o


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

There are 2 TV's. There are EPL games that day to. Might have to bring more Tv's.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm grabbing the soda tonight. Won't be Jones this time though. =(

I couldn't find it by the case.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Poker would be fun!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

do we need chips for the game or anything....i have about 3000 chips


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shaggy said:


> do we need chips for the game or anything....i have about 3000 chips


couldn't hurt... hell... I don't even have any cards.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

T has chips and cards. You will need to keep track of the winnings and settle outside though. =(


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Just play chip as opposed to chip/value and then whoever has them all wins. We can discuss buy-ins if any.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

So close guys!! What time will everyone be showing?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Just play chip as opposed to chip/value and then whoever has them all wins. We can discuss buy-ins if any.


That's exactly what I was thinking... maybe a 3 (premium) stick buy in, winner gets all except 2nd place gets the sticks from the first one eliminated.

:tu

All in favor?


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Im for it. :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Premium is a fairly subjective term though... I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am in for 2 grape flavoured, 1 melon flavoured and raise you a coconut flavour


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i am in for 2 grape flavoured, 1 melon flavoured and raise you a coconut flavour


I call with a sour apple!!

Mike... I hope you have directions! See you tomorrow!


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll bring my Drew Estate Kaluhas...:hn


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm coming to the table with 2 boxes of Dutch Masters!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Irons said:


> I'm coming to the table with 2 boxes of Dutch Masters!


I'll raise ya 16 CREMOSAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

HERFIN DAY! WOHOO! I got my boxes packed! Will be heading over in less than an hour! CHEERS!


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

DanB and I are planning to leave Ra cha cha at about 4-4:30. See you guys soon. :ss


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Coming to you live from the WNY HERF

ROLL CALL:

Gromit
DBall
Fenway
Ambientboy
Shaggy
Irons
RHNewfie
Distance Award goes to: RHNewfie!

Wish you could be all here...Next month we broadcast live!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I've never heard "aboot" so many times in one night..... :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DBall said:


> I've never heard "aboot" so many times in one night..... :ss


KMA!! I am in the WASHROOM!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I regrettably had to miss this herf but I'll try and make the next one!!! Make sure you post pictures!!! o

:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

It was (well.... still is) a good time. Poker, great cigars, food, awesome people, the whole deal... :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

great time guys.....home safe and sound with the booty


see ya'all in a couple of weeks hopefully

thanks again guys

cheers
mike


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

After cleaning up and my LONG drive home, I am safe and sound.

The pictures. Start on Oct 21, 2007


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

More PICS...More PICS!!!! :ss

What a great time...Special thanks to "T" for the use of Havana Harry's Lounge...What a Great Host! :bl


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, after a two hour wait on the Lewiston bridge (Mike & I are best friends now!), a scene straight out of COPS with some NY border guards, flashlights and handguns, verbal rape by a customs agent, a near miss with a pre-hit deer, and a 526km round trip I am home safe and sound!

It was a fantastic time with great people and great smokes! Life is complete now that I know what a "white" pizza is!!

Pics to follow sometime tomorrow!


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing time guys! My first herf was a blast :ss 

Gromit....Ur gonna have to remind me what the unbanded cigar was that you included in the winnings. I have an aweful memory :tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

So I totally forgot my camera so I took the following images with my mobile phone.

I started out with the Ted's Made By Hand...









Then moved on to a Davidoff Millenium which I adored...









CUT IT!!









Fenway, RHNewfie, and FenwayPlusOne's hand...









We all got door prizes thanks to our Havana Harry's host who made some calls to let reps know that Club Stogie was showing up. I got this sweet Drew Estates hat.









The Double Dans









Finally, when all was said and done, Scott was all alone (Irons).


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's some herf pics!





































Awesome door prize I won!


----------

